# Waiving Co-Pays



## gherimicheleCPC (Aug 11, 2010)

We recently have had a new doctor join us after closing his private practice.  Some of his patients followed him here.  He use to waive their co-pays and we do not.  I called Blue Cross and they said that iti is illegal to routinely waive co-apys or deductibles and that it violates our contract with them to collect.  Has any one else heard the same thing?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 11, 2010)

*Yes*

The only time it is acceptable is in cases of documented financial hardship.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you.   I knew it but I just wanted to verify it.   Thanks so much.


----------

